# New Grinder Decision



## Bigtank (Oct 29, 2022)

I was almost ready to pull the trigger on a Lem Big Bite #8.  Then I saw Walton's has their #12 on sale for $399.00


----------



## DougE (Oct 29, 2022)

I'd go with bigger. I have an 8# (not LEM) and it takes more knifework to prep the meat for these smaller grinders. My 8# does a great job, but going bigger saves time in prep.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2022)

Yep...never heard the complaint I should have went smaller!

Ryan


----------



## Bigtank (Oct 29, 2022)

I've read lots of reviews on the Lem, but I haven't seen much on Walton's


----------



## 48°North (Oct 29, 2022)

I believe Waltons and Lem are pretty much the same thing just different name attached to it. I would always go bigger if the budget allows. 

Meat! Is also running a sale for the next 2 days and it may be worth looking into those. I have used a variety of brands in the past including Lem but prefer my Meat! for the improved quality and noise level. 

Nothing wrong with the Lem and it will do the job but it was noisy and did tend to get warm when grinding larger batches of meat.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

I'd go bigger. Walton's is a very reputable family owned company.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 30, 2022)

I have a #12 Cabela's branded Kitchener . It specs out about the same as the Walton's #12 . 500 watt / 3/4 HP . 2 forward speeds ( mine also has reverse ) . They both say " 7 pounds a minute " . Mine does over 10 pounds in 2 or 3 minutes . 
Just ground up a brisket last week . I just cross cut the flat , with a taper on one end . No push stick needed . Chews it right up .


----------



## tbern (Oct 30, 2022)

nice idea with the tapered end strips


----------



## Bigtank (Oct 30, 2022)

48°North said:


> I believe Waltons and Lem are pretty much the same thing just different name attached to it. I would always go bigger if the budget allows.
> 
> Meat! Is also running a sale for the next 2 days and it may be worth looking into those. I have used a variety of brands in the past including Lem but prefer my Meat! for the improved quality and noise level.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Lem and it will do the job but it was noisy and did tend to get warm when grinding larger batches of meat.


What size is your meat grinder?


----------



## 48°North (Oct 31, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> What size is your meat grinder?


I have the #32 with 1.5 hp motor. The Lem I had was a #12 and when I upgraded I went as big as I could go in the personal sized grinders.

I come from a family with a small processing facility so going small is hard after using large commercial equipment for many years.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 31, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> I was almost ready to pull the trigger on a Lem Big Bite #8.  Then I saw Walton's has their #12 on sale for $399.00


Hey, Meatyourmaker.com has a good sale on right now, and you can get their 1hp #22 for $400, waaay better than the #12.  I have this one, and it is fantastic.  I constantly read posts on people having the grind shafts on walton #12 getting hot, some too hot to touch.  My #22 remains almost ice cold...I put grind head in freezer before grind.  After 30 lbs on #4.5 mm plate, I can take screw auger out, it is still chilly to touch.

ALSO, consider which grinders can drive a meat mixer! The MEAT! 1hp one I'm talking about doesnt hook up to the Meat 50lb mixer, but WILL hook up to a Waltons 50 lb.  Some of The LEM grinders will hook up to 50lb mixer and even the tilting 20lb mixer they have.

Having a motorized mixer is pretty important if you make sausage, and there is zero reason to spend $400 on a grinder that won't double to drive a meat mixer IMO.
in any case, the MEAT 1hp and 1.5hp are better deals and better grinders IMO, sale only lasts til midnight 31 Oct.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 31, 2022)

Bigtank
 p.s., I never have to double grind, I can go straight thru a 3mm plate on 1st grind, using 1.5" square strips of meat 8" long easy.  This thing is a beast and has reverse gear also.  Wish it hooked up to Meat 50lb mixer, but will probably buy the Waltons one that it works with.


----------

